# Problemas con Ares - Proteus



## ZOH (Feb 28, 2008)

Creo que como todos he buscado el manual de ares y nada, no hay nada detallado que me haya podido servir. Utilizó isis, y exporto a ares, pero cuando voy a usar el autoplacer me sale un error por no tener delimitado el espacio, ahora si pongo los componentes manualmente y le doy autoruter, entonces queda en dos capas, no se como indicarle que quede solo en la tipica, de una capa, si me pueden colaborar con esto y otros tips se los agradeceria.


----------



## Vick (Feb 28, 2008)

1. Para usar el auto placer debes delimitar el espacio del board si no, no sabe donde poner los componentes ni que espacio tiene disponible:

-Selecciona *2D graphics box mode* (el cuadro verde)
-En la lista de selección de capas elige *Board edge* (amarillo)
-Haz un cuadro que será la orilla de tu board, debe de quedar en amarillo
-Ahora si usa el auto placer.

2. Para hacer que el autorouter lo haga en una sola capa:

-Elige autorouter
-Da click en el botón *edit strategies*
-En *Pair 1 (hoz):* y en *(vert):* elige la capa que quieras pero que sea la misma, por ejemplo bottom copper las dos, las demás dejalas en blanco.
-Arriba en *strategy:* elige signal y has lo mismo.
-Presiona OK y listo hara el ruteo en una capa.

Saludos.


----------



## ZOH (Feb 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, comenzaré a probar, ya es la segunda vez que me salvas con un tema que me urge, yo trabajo con diseno sobre pics y dspics, si algo te puedo ayudar con gusto.


----------



## Vick (Mar 1, 2008)

Bientos.. si tengo alguna duda con pics te aviso.


----------



## BeToR (Sep 19, 2008)

Yo tengo otra duda, como puedo poner en ARES que el circuito salga entre espacios negros para que el cloruro lo desgaste mas rapido, en PCB Wizaed hay una opcion que se llama Copper Area y me deja encerrar el circuito en un cuadro negro y donde hay pista le deja un espacio, se puede hacer eso en ARES?


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 19, 2008)

Tools -> Power plane generator. En net se elige que pista es la que va a ocupar toda la placa, y que (casi) siempre es GND. En Layer se selecciona la capa donde se va a formar el plano (lado componentes, lado soldadura, o alguna capa interna si es multicapa).
Boundary (límite) no sé, nunca lo toqué.
Edge clearance es la distancia de las pistas al plano. Si se deja muy poco se dificulta el ataque pudiendo quedar pistas unidas al plano.
Una vez creado el plano, se pueden editar otras opciones, haciendo click derecho sobre un borde del plano -> Edit properties...


----------



## Oscar_ksp (Ene 18, 2009)

A mi en con el auto placer me dice : There are no components to place.. ¿¿a que es debido?


----------



## Oscar_ksp (Ene 18, 2009)

Qué package es el de la puerta and? he probado con un DIL14 pero no me lo reconoce


----------



## Oscar_ksp (Ene 18, 2009)

Dudas resueltas


----------



## fede_6 (Abr 6, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en esto de los programas en diseñar el pcb,yo queria saber como hago para del esquematicon en ISIS, al ARES,y que haga todas las conexiones.


----------



## AleMarquE (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola fede, mira para eso cuando tengas listo tu diseño en ISIS anda a tools/ netlist to ARES y si todo esta en orden (cada componente tiene asignado un paquete) se abre el ARES con la lista de conexiones y componentes cargados, ahora solo tenes que delimitar la placa como han explicado antes y hubicar los componentes manualmente (recomendable) o automaticamente, finalmente le das al autoruteo. Estas herramientas las encontras en las barras de herramientas.


----------



## fede_6 (Abr 11, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta AleMarquE, pero tengo una duda como se cuando copilas pic en en esquematico no te aparece la union del oscilador que usas,y cuando lo pasas al ARES tampoco aparece eso lo tenes que agragar vos o hay una forma de hacerlo, otra cosa al componente como se los swicht (como los sw-spst-mom) que no tiene  encapsulado determinado para el pcb, pero tampoco lo podes agregar, bueno hasta lo que yo se.


----------



## AleMarquE (Abr 12, 2009)

mirá, yo no he trabajado con pics en proteus, pero me ha pasado con algunos integrados que en ISIS no aparecen todas las patas, algunas estan ocultas, por ejemplo la alimentacion y masa del integrado. Por ejemplo en este caso tenes qe hacer coinsidir el nombre de la pata oculta del integrado por ej "Vcc" con el nombre de la linea a la cual queres que este conectado. Para eso le pones el nombre Vcc a esa linea y proteus interpreta que estan conectados.
Quizá lo que te este pasando con las entradas del oscilador sea algo parecido. Podes ver los nombres de los pines y cuales estan ocultos haciendo click derecho sobre el PIC y seleccionando packing tool

Igual no se si a eso te referias con la pregunta... espero te sirva de algo

Respecto a lo del encapsulado para el switch lo podes seleccionar desde el mismo lugar packing tool, vas a donde dice add y buscas algun encapsilado que se adapte a las consiciones fisicas de tu switch, despues de esto tenes que asignar cada pata del switch a un pin coresspondiente del encapsulado, lo guardas y ya esta listo para mandarse al Ares. 

Saludoss


----------



## maxell.3 (Abr 27, 2009)

graciass


----------



## J_JOSE (May 5, 2009)

en unos dias colgare los links de algunos tutoriales que tengo por aca,


----------



## Patico21 (May 6, 2009)

hola talvez este fuera de tema alguien me puede decir por favor como anado componentes a la libreria del proteus he encontrado una libreria con componentes pero no se como añadirlos le agradeceria mucho que me ayuden en eso por favor


----------



## J_JOSE (May 6, 2009)

hola

seguramente tus librerias estan el carpetas con el nombre de :
LIBRARY , MODELS
pues entonces ve a la direccion donde instalaste (por defecto se instala aca, no siempre)

C:\Archivos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional

y veras que alli tambien hay carpetas con los nombres LIBRARY , MODELS
en tonces añade todo el comtenido de las carpetas a su correspondiente que estan en la unidad C:
yo te recomiendo solo añadir y no sobreescribir, ya que a la hora de pegarlos veras que ya existe archivos con el mismo nombre.

espero que te haya sido util 
bye


----------



## maxell.3 (May 12, 2009)

GRACIAS MANITO


----------



## shadow_x (May 12, 2009)

alguien sabe como cambiar el tamaño de los orificios en ares? me refiero a como cambiar el grosor; ademas me gustaria saber como hacer para que las conexiónes de un elementos todas me queden en un solo lado; hice un diagrama pero me puso las pistas que se conectavan a un integrado de una lado y del otro de la placa :S


----------



## J_JOSE (May 13, 2009)

Hola shadow_x
aca te mando un minitutorial para que puedas cambiar los pads y los orificion de tus PCBs

La explicacio.
Dibujo1
Selecciono los pads circulares (click Izq ...)
Dibujo2
Le doy el nombre de NEW a mi nuevo pad y OK (aca nos da opcon para poder seleccionar que tipo de pad queremos, Circulo Cuadra... )
Dibujo3
Aca esta las opciones para poder cambiar el diametro del pad (Diameter), y el orificio del pad (Drill Hole) 
Modificamos y OK
Dibujo4
ya podemos utilizar nuestro nuevo pad y con el mismo podemos cambiarlos
como se ve en el dibujo cambiamos el pad del conector usb (posicionandonos con el nuevo pad sobre el que queremos cambiar, click Izq. y listo)


----------



## campech (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y antes que nada los felicito por tantos aportes que hacen a la comunidad.  Estoy aprendiendo a crear pcbs con Ares y me surgio el siguiente problemita, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. 
Estoy cubriendo un area del pcb con el Power Plain Generator y al darle doble click sobre el area creada me aparece una ventana que dice "Edit Zone", ahi me aparece la primera opcion que dice "NET" y al darle click solo me aparecen tres opciones: 1(NONE); 2(GND=POWER) y 3(VCC/VDD=POWER). Mi pregunta es: ¿ Se pueden agregar mas nodos y asi cubrir un area con Power Plain Generator que no sea solamente VCC o GND ? De ser asi les agradeceria bastante si me guiaran como hacerlo por que llevo dos dias buscando la manera pero no he podido. 
Saludos y gracias por su atensión.


----------



## hugo210106 (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola amigos, yo estoy haciendo una placa para la universidad y nunca he utilizado el proteus. He podido armar mi diseño en isis y cuando lo paso a ares y ubico los componentes, al querer auto-rutearlo tengo varias dudas.
*Pimero: se puede especificar de alguna forma que las pistas o puentes no pasen por debajo de los integrados? 
          - por ej: las patas 1 y 3 de mi 4081 se deben conectar entre ellas, y dicha conexion la hace por debajo del integrado, lo que me dificulta el trabajo de soldado muchisimo

*Segundo: a la hora de hacer mi placa hay determinadas pistas muy cercas unas de otras (despues de haber tratado manualmente de separarlas en el ares no lo he conseguido) lo cual es un problema a la hora de realizar mi placa. Hay alguna opcion en Ares para determinar un minimo de espacio entre pistas?

De antemano muchas gracias muchachos y espero alguien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## Vick (Ago 14, 2009)

1. No entendí bien a que te refieres ¿estas ruteando en doble capa?.. aún así, si necesitas ruteos específicos hazlos manulamente antes de usar el autorouter, así esas rutas quedarán como las necesites.

2. No se que versión de proteus usas, en la 7.5 ve al menú Tools/Design rule manager... y ahi aumenta el valor *Trace - Trace clearance* para que haga las pistas más separadas unas de otras, pero esto puede aumentar la dificultad para que el autorouter complete el circuito.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 14, 2009)

campech dijo:
			
		

> ... Estoy cubriendo un area del pcb con el Power Plain Generator y al darle doble click sobre el area creada me aparece una ventana que dice "Edit Zone", ahi me aparece la primera opcion que dice "NET" y al darle click solo me aparecen tres opciones: 1(NONE); 2(GND=POWER) y 3(VCC/VDD=POWER). Mi pregunta es: ¿ Se pueden agregar mas nodos y asi cubrir un area con Power Plain Generator que no sea solamente VCC o GND ?...



Lástima no vi tu mensaje antes para contestarte, a lo mejor ya lo tenés resuelto.
Podés vincular un área de cobre a cualquier nodo que quieras, solamente nombralo con un terminal en el ISIS (ícono "Terminals -> Default, conectalo a donde quieras y ponele un nombre).
Luego al exportar del ISIS al ARES automáticamente se va a agregar ese nodo a la lista de nodos con los que podés vincular un área de cobre.

Acordate que en ARES no solo con el "power plane generator" podés generar áreas de cobre, también con el ícono "zone mode" (tiene forma de T con pata ancha). Ahí dibujás el polígono que quieras, y cuando lo cierres te va a aparecer una ventana similar a la de "power plane generator" donde podés elegir el nodo al que se conectaría el área dibujada.

Saludos


----------



## campech (Ago 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda Ardogan, aun no lo tenia resulto pero me has salvado el día.


----------



## yakry (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola, alguien me puede decir como pongo en Ares un switches SW-SPDT, ya q al inicio me sale un cuadro de texto diciendo q ingrese los elementos y no m sale ese....


----------



## goguma (Abr 30, 2010)

AleMarquE dijo:


> Hola fede, mira para eso cuando tengas listo tu diseño en ISIS anda a tools/ netlist to ARES y si todo esta en orden (cada componente tiene asignado un paquete) se abre el ARES con la lista de conexiones y componentes cargados, ahora solo tenes que delimitar la placa como han explicado antes y hubicar los componentes manualmente (recomendable) o automaticamente, finalmente le das al autoruteo. Estas herramientas las encontras en las barras de herramientas.


hola que tal, soy nueva en esto, pero como asigno los paquetes? mi circuito esta completo en isis y guardado, pero al entrar en ares me da error me lanza una ventana que dice, (Package Selector). pero ya intente con un circuito mas pequeño y no me da ningun problemas. solo con este.

ya lo he resuelto. jeje...


----------



## rhcpintado (Jun 21, 2010)

Tengo una duda vick, al poner "Auto Placer" me dice que no hay componentes para poner (there are no components to placer), y tengo los componentes ya dentro del recuadro amarillo... Que hago?


----------



## Vick (Jun 21, 2010)

rhcpintado dijo:


> Tengo una duda vick, al poner "Auto Placer" me dice que no hay componentes para poner (there are no components to placer), y tengo los componentes ya dentro del recuadro amarillo... Que hago?



El autoplacer coloca los componentes de forma automática, es decir antes de que tu los pongas, si ya no hay componentes en la lista entonces es por eso que da el mensaje de que no hay componentes para colocar.

Realmente el autoplacer no es mu bueno en proteus, coloca los componentes de forma muy extraña, yo nunca lo uso por esto.

Saludos.


----------



## rhcpintado (Jun 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias, pensaba en usarlo xq tengo que hacer una placa como de 70 componentes pero por lo que dices tendre que hacerlo manualmente, muchas gracias!! saludos


----------



## rhcpintado (Jun 23, 2010)

sabes sobre programacion en mikroc? un favorsote, necesito saber bien el uso de las interrupciones


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 22, 2010)

Exporte mi contador de décadas de ISIS a ARES para realizar el circuito impreso.
No use el auto-place pero colque mis integrados (4 flipflops, 1 nand, 2 decodificadoresBCD) de la mejor manera posible segun yo y le di un WorkArea generoso (8pulgadas x 8pulgadas).
El problema me surge a la hora del "auto-router"...use las indicaciones para que solo se use una cara d la placa pero no encuentra una buena cmbinaciones de rutas para realizar el circuito y se queda mostrando una pantalla de errores que cuando cierro vuelve a abrirse...como un bucle infinito de errores..

alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar este problema...que puedo hacer para lograr una buena combinacion d rutas del impreso sin mucho riesgo de conexiones imposibles...ya q alli surge mi problema...ARES  se queda buscando rutas y se queda buscando y buscando...


----------



## seramaco (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema con el ares de proteus, cuando le doy ''net list to ares'' me aparece el mensaje que adjunto, refiriendose a un conector usb tipob, el cual cuando empiezo a trabajar en el ares me aparece sin conexionado. les agradezco su colaboracion si me pudieran ayudar.


----------



## Vick (Dic 22, 2010)

No se si todavía te sirva pero ese error es debido a que el empaque que elegiste en ARES no tiene un pin llamado +D y entonces no sabe a donde conectar ese pin del diagrama, esto pasa al elegir un empaque que no corresponde al diagrama...


----------



## jag (Sep 8, 2011)

hola amigos del foro tengo problemas con simulacion de en proteus 7.7 estoy intentando simular circuito de llave electronica y no logro simularlo el link es: http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87 bueno la verdad es hay varios circuitos de esta pagina que no logro simular fabor si hay alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## hijase (Sep 9, 2011)

que error te marca? yo lo acabo de ejecutar en mi máquina y funciona perfecto .. 
si puedes adjuntar alguna imagen del diagrama simulado y el error que envia proteus será mas fácil ayudarte a resolver el problema, también recuerda que el .hex que hay que cargar es el número 9 para la llave electrónica


----------



## jag (Sep 12, 2011)

Grasias por la ayuda , yo creo que estoy simulando mal porque cuando ejecuto el circuito en proteus y quiero cargar el hex #9 me aperese en la simulacion (enable open archive .hex) la verdad no c como cargar el archivo al circuito , yo lo hago dando cklic en el controlador despues cklic en editar controlador no puedo de otra manera si me puedes ayudar como cargar el archivo de otra manera, Grasias de ante mano .


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 12, 2011)

A pues yo lo acabo de cargar, solo le das click izquierdo al micro luego en donde dice Program File y ahi busco el archivo .hex y listo lo simulo, prueba a poner el archivo .hex en la unidad C:\ una vez me paso que lo puse en carpeta tras carpeta tras carpeta y la ruta de acceso quedo muy larga y me decia que no encontraba el archivo


----------



## jag (Sep 12, 2011)

Grasias boy a probar de esa manera otro detaye es cuando quiero copiar el archivo de winrrar no me aparese la opsion copiar .


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 12, 2011)

Hay si no te entendi, como que cuando quieres copiar el archivo winrar


----------



## jag (Sep 12, 2011)

Disculpas por mi ignoransia.pero no puedo copiar el archivo .hex al simulador loque boy hacer es loque me planteaste de copiar el archivo a disco c cualquier cosa lo are saber . pregunta este archivo lo puedo cargar directamente al controlador y probar el circuito es que estoy como por fabricar este mismo .


----------



## jag (Sep 12, 2011)

Grasias amigos logre solusionar el problema de la simulacion en proteus .¿este archivo lo puedo grabar directamente al controlador? Grasias por todo amigos


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 12, 2011)

Pues si funciona en proteus deberia funcionar ya grabado en el PIC, aunque aclaro debes de tomar las debidas consideraciones al tratarce de un circuito real, ya sabes tienes que preocuparte por voltajes corrientes etc etc.


----------



## jag (Sep 13, 2011)

Grasias por la informacion . me boy aponer a trabajar en el proyecto, saludos


----------



## ymjavier (May 24, 2012)

hola tengo un pequeño inconveniente ,,, ya yengo me circuito reteado  que es a doble cara mi problema es que cuando se auto rutea se crean pads que une la pista de la una cara con la otra  pero esos pads que se crean auntomaticamente son muy pequeñas y deceo saber como puedo aumenta el tamaño de esos pads que confuguracion debo seguir ,,,espero que me puedan ayudar gracias.


----------



## rhcpintado (May 25, 2012)

Para que sea mas fácil y rápido solo selecciona "Round Through" y colócalo en los pads que quieres agrandar, al imprimirlo se vera el pad que pusiste al final. 
Yo te recomiendo que tu mismo hagas la colocación de los componentes y el ruteo, ya que puedes hacer la placa mas pequeña.


----------



## miarcos3 (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola foreros; estoy buscando la forma de definir en proteus cómo realizar las conexiones a componentes por una cara enrutando las dos. Gracias. Por el momento Orcad me resulta más resultón


----------



## givanps (Oct 20, 2013)

Hace poco estaba haciendo un diagrama en isis y cuando estaba a apunto de pasarlo al ares me marco un error
y se desplegó una ventana que decía lo siguiente:

Windows no puede encontrar el archivo
"/?pkdc=4349443d31372d35363735332d34343026434f4d50414e593d4c616263656e7465722045...
Asegúrese de que el nombre este escrito correctamente  inténtelo e nuevo.

Después de haber dado click en Aceptar se desplegó otra ventana que decía:

Internal Exception: acces violation in module \'<UNKNOW>\' [31333033].
A serious error jas ocurred and ISIS Professional is in an unstable state.
Click ABORT to quite immediately, or OK to if you want to save your work first.
Do not assume that the saved copy will be loadable.

Desde entonces ya ni siquiera puedo trabajar en isis ni en ares. Cada vez que abro el isis el mensaje me aparece y despues de haber dado click en aceptar y Abort me cierra el programa.
Ya lo desinstale y lo volví a instalar pero el problema no desaparece.

Espero que me puedan ayudar, ya no se que hacer ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2013)

Desinstala y limpia el registro de Windows.


----------



## givanps (Oct 20, 2013)

Como puedo limpiar el registro


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 20, 2013)

Descarga el programa Ccleaner..
Con el podes hacer una limpieza de registro de Windows..

Ejemplo:

https://securityinabox.org/es/ccleaner_registrowindows

Saludos..


----------



## givanps (Oct 20, 2013)

Bueno ya hice la limpieza y aun sigue apareciendo el error

Volvi a intentarlo y ya no aparecio el error al parecer ya quedo arreglado 

Muchas gracias por responder a los dos


----------



## dp14 (Nov 17, 2013)

Buena tarde;
Lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo una simulación, pero no me funciona el generador de señales. 

Aparece el siguiente mensaje: "VSM model SIGGEN.dll not found for \'$ISIGNAL GENERATOR\'. GLE=0x000036B1."

Ya descargué el SIGGEN.dll y lo pegué en C:\\Windows\\System32 pero me aparece el mismo mensaje, donde debo pegarlo o que debo hacer? agradezco su colaboración. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2013)

Esa librería dinámica debe ir en el directorio de Proteus "Models" y NO dentro del directorio de Windows

C:/Donde sea que se aloje Proteus/Models/SIGGEN.dll


----------



## dp14 (Nov 17, 2013)

No aparece la carpeta models, solo aparecen estas carpetas: BIN, DRIVERS, HELP, LICENSE, Traslations, VSM studio. Qué hago?


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 17, 2013)

Hola. 
La carpeta MODELS solo para el proteus 8 y desde Windows vista aparece en "C:\*ProgramData*\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 8 Professional". Generalmente la carpeta "ProgramData" no es visible, tienes que activarlo. Busca en el panel de control "Opciones de carpeta" y marca lo que muestro en la imagen...

Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2013)

En Windows XP la carpeta MODELS está en esta ruta:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Datos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 8 Professional

También la carpeta "Documents and Settings" está oculta.


----------



## dp14 (Nov 18, 2013)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, ya pude solucionarlo, salvaron mi vida


----------



## jninazunta (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola ..
soy nuevo en e foro.. y en el Proteus..
me aparece el mismo error... no se si me podrias decir donde conseguiste el archivo del generador de senales?? me ayudarias mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2013)

jninazunta dijo:
			
		

> Hola ..
> soy nuevo en e foro.. y en el Proteus..
> me aparece el mismo error... no se si me podrias decir donde conseguiste el archivo del generador de senales?? me ayudarias mucho



Primero que nada busca la librería en tu PC, puede ser que no se encuentre el el lugar correcto, busca con el explorador de Windows el archivo: *SIGGEN.dll*


----------



## juan jorge (Dic 29, 2013)

hola soy nuevo en este foro y necesito ayuda que mi problema es que ya encontré la carpeta models y dentro de la carpeta models ya esta el SIGGEN.DLL 
pero cuando simulo el generador de funciones en proteus todavia me dice este mensaje de error 
VSM model SIGGENLL not found '$ SIGNAL GENERATOR'.GLE=0x000036B1. 
de favor me pueden ayudar para mejorar este problema se los agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## PAUL4671 (Ene 13, 2014)

hola pues ya tenia tiempo sin meterme pero ya vovi y pues tengo el mismo problema que JUAN JORGE puesto que ami tambien me sale el mismo problema  pero yo tambien ya la tengo instalado con las carpetas asi o tiene algo que ver que este en windows 8 ??????????????
asi me sale esta bien : 
''C:\Program Files (x86)\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 8 Professional\MODELS''
o esta mal ??????


----------



## Dan2013 (Ene 25, 2014)

Buenos Dias!!!

He dedicado este tema para ver si me pueden ayuden con un problema que me esta molestando.

Pues la cosa va en que estoy haciendo un amplificador estereo en Proteus y voy a poner una entrada de audio, pero cuando inicio la simulacion me da un error que dice "Internal Exception: access violation in module \'WINMM.DLL\' (0000A834)".

He probado con cambiar el archivo .WAV, pero nada. Y lo mas grande es que solo admite este tipo de archivo.

Espero que me ayuden. Saludos!!! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2014)

*WINMM.DLL* es una libreria de Windows, no de Proteus.

Busca si en realidad se encuentra dentro del directrio de Windows


----------



## jesus123456789 (Ene 25, 2014)

Hola que tal al querer simular el lm324   me sale este error : no model especified UC1: A ;no model especified UC1: B , no model especified UC1: C , no model especified UC1: D. .....,... agradeceria su ayuda si me ayudan que hacer Gracias


----------



## Dan2013 (Ene 25, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *WINMM.DLL* es una libreria de Windows, no de Proteus.
> 
> Busca si en realidad se encuentra dentro del directrio de Windows



En verdad hice eso mismo. Busque en el directorio de Windows, y hasta descargue el DLL y lo cambie y nada. Quisiera saber si a alguien le ha salido este error tan raro.\

Saludos!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 25, 2014)

jesus123456789 dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal al querer simular el lm324   me sale este error : no model especified UC1: A ;no model especified UC1: B , no model especified UC1: C , no model especified UC1: D. .....,... agradecería su ayuda si me ayudan que hacer Gracias


En PROTEUS no todos los modelos disponibles son simulables.
Selecciona otro tipo de Amplificador operacional LM324 y fíjate que no diga *No Simulator Model*.

En la ventana de Preview es dónde se muestra esa información.


----------



## knoleo88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Para PAUL4671 y juan jorge si no han solucionado yo igual tengo windows 8 y ya tenia el archivo ahí en la carpeta lo que hice fue ejecutarlo y me pregunto que con que programa quería abrirlo le di proteus 8 y me di un error proteus le dan aceptar abren proteus de nuevo y listo ya funcionara saludos aquí estamos por cualquier duda


----------



## Efigum (May 8, 2014)

knoleo88 dijo:
			
		

> Para PAUL4671 y juan jorge si no han solucionado yo igual tengo windows 8 y ya tenia el archivo ahí en la carpeta lo que hice fue ejecutarlo y me pregunto que con que programa quería abrirlo le di proteus 8 y me di un error proteus le dan aceptar abren proteus de nuevo y listo ya funcionara saludos aquí estamos por cualquier duda



Señores muy valioso su aporte, en mi caso tengo W8 y para solucionar este error tuve que copiar el contenido de la carpeta MODELS que se descarga con el Proteus 8 y pegarlo en la carpeta MODELS de la ubicación: C://ProgramData/LabcenterElectronics/Proteus8Profesional/MODELS
Es de anotar que normalmente la carpeta "ProgramData" se encuentra oculta en el disco C, debes activar la opción de visualizar archivos ocultos.


----------



## homer32 (May 15, 2014)

Hola, estoy haciendo un circuito en proteus que lleva un usb tipo B. Cuando creo la netlist para pasar a ARES, me sale un error. 
El error es: 
No power supply specified for net V-USB in power rail configuration
He creado un terminal con V-USB pero no se que puede pasar.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2014)

homer32 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy haciendo un circuito en proteus que lleva un usb tipo B. Cuando creo la netlist para pasar a ARES, me sale un error.
> El error es:
> _*No power supply specified for net V-USB in power rail configuration*_
> He creado un terminal con V-USB pero no se que puede pasar.





			
				Traductor Google dijo:
			
		

> Ninguna fuente de alimentación se ha especificado para la RED V-USB



Corrige esto para comenzar.


----------



## homer32 (May 19, 2014)

Gracias, Ya pude pasar la netlist del Isis a Ares y pude diseñar la pcb. 
Ahora el problema es que no puedo verlo en 3D la pcb.
Tengo proteus 8 y windows 7. En otro ordenador si que lo puedo ver con proteus 8.
Supongo que me faltara algun archivo de windows?
Hace poco tube que formatear el ordenador portatil y debe faltar algun driver, etc..


----------



## Tiguer (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola he tenido el siguiente problema usando proteus:
Cree un circuito en Isis, guarde y pase a Ares y distribuí los componentes lo cual me llevo mucho tiempo ya que debían estar de una forma especifica imposible de lograr con el auto placer luego cuando empece a hacer el ruteo manual con la herramienta trak mode me di cuenta que me había faltado hacer una conexión en Isis e intente hacerla con la herramienta Ratsnest mode pero me dice cannot add manual connection here y no puedo hacer la conexión ¿Alguien sabe como se pude solucionar? no quiero empezar de nuevo por que me llevo mucho tiempo ya ¿se puede desactivar el rarsnest que se hace automático cuando se pasa de isis a ARES?


----------



## tamasati (Oct 27, 2014)

Buenos días!

Tengo un problemita con Proteus que no puedo solucionarlo. Estaba buscando con google encontrar algúna solución pero nada. Tal vez pasó algo parecido con alguien. Lo que pasó es que hasta ayer el proteus 8 funcionaba bien, pero hoy me da error, dice que no puede tener acceso al archivo LXLCORE.DLL. Lo he comprobado, el archivo está bien. Reinstalado el programa, pero no ha cambiado nada. Estaba pensando, tal vez otro programa hizo algo, pero no tengo ni idea que es lo que pasó. Tengo XP, y el ordenador no está conectado al internet. Si alguien podría darme alguna idea se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 27, 2014)

Hola tamasati

Si solo en una simulación presenta, el ISIS de Proteus Ver. 8, esa falla, entonces el archivo de simulación es el que tiene algo malo para presentar ese problema. Tendrás que borrarlo y volverlo a hacer. Es la única forma de que me solucionó un problema similar.

Si en varias simulaciones presenta, el ISIS de Proteus Ver. 8, entonces el simulador es el que tiene algo malo.
Yo tengo el archivo que mencionas (LXLCORE.DLL) mide 537 KB y está fechado: 21/Dic/2012. El que Tú tienes que datos tiene ?.
En este mismo caso pudiera ser que hayas cambiado algo en System ---> System Setings por accidente.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tamasati (Oct 28, 2014)

Gracias por responderme, la fecha del archivo mío es la misma que el tuyo. El caso es que no utilizo el simulador, solo diseño circuitos. Como lo escribí el programa estaba borrado y reinstalado.
Si te entiendo bien tengo que borrar a los archivos de circuitos, no el programa?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola tamasati

Lo que tienes que borrar es el circuito que te hace la falla, en el caso que solo ése la presente.
Si el ISIS de Proteus funciona bien con otros circuito entonces no se borraría el programa pues funciona bien con otros circuitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tamasati (Oct 28, 2014)

He borrado todos los circuitos los que están en el ordenador, por desgracia tampoco no se arranque. El version 7.6 funciona bien. Me parece que era un error para empaquetar  todos los archivos al dlls. Según mi opinion el proteus tiene un error grande que funcione con windows. Gracias por intentar a ayudarme.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 28, 2014)

Yo por eso desisti de usar proteus 8, fallaba a cada rato y termino por desesperarme asi que me regrese al 7.9


----------



## Droken (Nov 29, 2014)

hola. soy nuevo por aquí y quería saber si me pudiesen ayudar, mi proteus no funciona muy bien, cada ves que estoy tratando de armar un cto en el isis se me cierra repentinamente y no me guarda el progreso y también en algunas ocasiones al querer probar el cto se traba el programa y me aparece un mensaje que dice "PDS.exe a dejado de funcionar" y pz ya le doy aceptar y se cierra


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola Droken

Es muy probable que no esté correctamente instalado el sistema Proteus(ISIS y ARES).
Tuve esos problemas Lo reinstale y varios problemas se solucionaron.

Lo que no se ha solucionado es lo que mencionas, se cierra repentinamente.
Lo que hago, mientras encuentro una solución, es guardar el archivo cada que modifico, poco, el diseño.
Pero con: File-> Save Project As, 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Nov 30, 2014)

Buenos días.

Para minimizar las pérdidas por un cierre inesperado del programa podemos realizar lo siguiente...

En la barra superior pinchamos sobre *System*, se desplegará un Menú de opciones...

Selecionamos* Set Environment*...

Se abre una nueva ventana con varios Ítem, uno de ellos es* Autosave Time (minutes) *ahí podemos seleccionar el tiempo que queramos, yo lo tengo en 2 minutos.

De esta forma minimizamos las pérdidas.

Sal U2


----------



## Droken (Nov 30, 2014)

muchas gracias "MRCARLOS" Y "MIGUELUS" intentare hacer lo que me recomiendan le agradezco su ayuda


----------



## SantosMauro (Mar 1, 2015)

El problema que tengo con proteus 8 es q*ue* cada vez q*ue* cierro la ventana del osciloscopio ya no sé como abrirlo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 1, 2015)

Ve al menú Debug y desde ahí lo puedes volver a ejecutar.


----------



## dp14 (Mar 10, 2015)

Buen día, recurro a ustedes nuevamente para que me colaboren con este error. Intento abrir un proyecto en proteus 8, me sale el mensaje: PDS.exe dejó de funcionar y se cierra el programa.
Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola dp14

Ese proyecto que intentas abrir con proteus 8 ya lo habías abierto anteriormente y sí lo lograbas ??

En el caso que ya lo habías abierto anteriormente pero ahora no, entonces el proyecto ya no sirve.
Hay que hacerlo de nuevo.

En el caso en que sea la primera vez que intentas abrir ese proyecto pero el archivo ejecutable PDS.exe se cierra, entonces es muy probable que la versión de proteus con la que se desarrollo ese proyecto sea más avanzado que el que Tú tienes.

Espero te sirvan las ideas expuestas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## papirrin (Mar 11, 2015)

dp14 dijo:
			
		

> Buen día, recurro a ustedes nuevamente para que me colaboren con este error. Intento abrir un proyecto en proteus 8, me sale el mensaje: PDS.exe dejó de funcionar y se cierra el programa.
> Agradezco su ayuda.



 yo subi un proyecto al foro que hice con la version 8.1 SP1 y yo si la puedo abrir perfectamente con la que tengo instalada pero me dijeron que con la misma version otros compañeros no lo pueden abrir, asi que supongo que es una incompatibilidad de versiones Sparrows


----------



## dp14 (Mar 25, 2015)

Buen día, ya solucioné el problema, efectivamente se trataba de incompatibilidad, tenía en mi pc el 8.0; y, el otro lo habían hecho con 8.1. Lo instalé y listo, gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## rogerro (May 12, 2015)

entonces no hay manera de abrir archivos de proteus 7 en el proteus 8?


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 12, 2015)

Si se pueden abrir proyectos de la versión 7.XX con la versión 8.XX
Pero en el dialogo de cargar proyecto, "Load Proteus Project File" seleccionas como tipo "Design Files"

​
Después de abrir el proyecto versión 7.XX ya lo puedes guardar con el formato de la versión 8.


----------



## Tiguer (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola a todos. El problema es que estoy tratando de hacer un circuito de forma manual. Lo primero que hice agregue los componentes en isis, puse una referencia a tierra para luego poder crear el plano de tierra en ares y el resto de las conecciones las deje para hacerlas en ares. Guarde el archivo y pase a ares, agregue componentes que faltaban y ahora no puedo hacer las conecciones con el  ratsnest mode. Me marca la mayoria de los pines como {nc} que no se que significa ni como hacer que dejen de figurar como {nc}. los demas pines si los puedo conectar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola Tiguer

Preguntaste que si se podía hacer un PCB al 100% solo en el ARES de Proteus.
Sí, claro que sí.

Pero tienes que tener el diagrama de conexiones aunque sea en papel.
Por ejemplo:
Vamos pensando que queremos hacer un PCB para que un 555 encienda un LED por su terminal 3.
Ponemos una Base(Socket) de 8 terminales DIL08(Dual In Line).
Ya sabemos que la terminal 8 y la 4 se conectan al Vcc.
Así que colocamos una terminal, probablemente Though-Hole Para soldar ahí un cable para el Vcc.

Y Así vas haciendo ‘Manualmente’  el PCB.

Pero yo creo que a estas horas ya lo intentaste Tú.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nouss (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola. Al pasar de Isis a Ares no me aparecen todos los componentes. Me falta un transformador que creé yo y 6 Amplificadores operacionales que si que son bloques de las librerías propias.

Trás montar todo mi esquema en Isis, paso a Ares y en la lista de componentes detecto que no me está incluyendo un transformador de PCB que creé (del cual hice tanto el paquete de isis como el módulo PCB para ares y los "emparejé") ni tampoco 6 Amplificadores operacionales que uso. Otros elementos que tuve que crear si que aparecen perfectamente.

Soy nuevo en Proteus y no se por que me pasa esto. Espero que algún usuario me pueda ayudar un poco.

Un saludo.


----------



## nouss (Jul 30, 2015)

Me auto-respondo. No se muy bien por qué pero tenía activado el "exclude from PCB layout" en estos elementos.

Problema solucionado.


----------



## blackpic (Ago 18, 2015)

Saludos..
Le escribo por que tengo un inconveniente a la hora de usar ares y es con el tamaño 
de los pads entre los componentes osea que los pines no me salen exactamente.
realizo la impresion a un 100% pero como quiera no me salen igual. Tendre que
editar cada componente a utilizar, tengo entendido que las medidas entre los pines de
un integrado es de 2.54mm pero no se que me pasa que me salen mas pequenos en los
encapsulados..

De ante manos gracias...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 18, 2015)

blackpic dijo:


> Saludos..
> Le escribo por que tengo un inconveniente a la hora de usar ares y es con el tamaño
> de los pads entre los componentes osea que los pines no me salen exactamente.
> realizo la impresion a un 100% pero como quiera no me salen igual. Tendre que
> ...



Hola, revisa los ajustes de tu impresora, específicamente que esté desactivada la opción de "ajustar a papel"


----------



## blackpic (Ago 19, 2015)

Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta.
te comento que sirmpre convierto los archivos en pdf para luego imprimirlo usando una impresora laser, 
el tamaño que les asigno al papel para crear el pdf es A4..


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2015)

Yo casi creo que ese es el error el hacerlos PDF, porque no los imprimes directamente, yo nunca he tenido problemas de dimensiones, a menos que si sea la impresora.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola como estan amigos del foro, aca estoy con un problema en el ares para hacer el plano de masa  

el problema es que no se como hacer para dejar espacios libres (sin plano de masa) en las esquinas donde   voy a tener que colocarle los tornillos a la placa  

alguna idea de como puedo hacer ?  

gracias !


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola ilcapo, lo que suelo hacer para colocar los agujeros de los tornillos es usar un pad que esté al tamaño de la rosca del tornillo, normalmente uso M3. Colocando esos pads el mismo plano de tierra se adecua a su contorno y no hace contacto.

Espero haber sido claro.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 27, 2016)

barbaro buena idea gracias !


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 28, 2016)

pude hacer el plano de masa asi como me dijiste pero ahora me salta otro problema  

y es que cuando vuelvo a abrir el Ares se borra el plano de masa, hay que guardarlo de alguna manera especial ? no se que puede estar pasando


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 28, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> pude hacer el plano de masa asi como me dijiste pero ahora me salta otro problema
> 
> y es que cuando vuelvo a abrir el Ares se borra el plano de masa, hay que guardarlo de alguna manera especial ? no se que puede estar pasando



Hola...A ver si esta haciendo los pasos....En primer lugar dibujas el circuito en el ISIS, le das nombre y lo guardas. Invocas al Ares desde la barra de herramienta del ISIS, dibujas en el "Board Egle" el contorno de tú futura placa(Amarillo).
Seleccionas


Dibujas sobre la placa todo el plano de GND y se lo asignas a este.

 Te que algo así. Procedes a elegir el el tamaño de pad y lo ubicas donde van los tornillos.



Colocas todos los componentes dentro de la placa y procedes a dibujar el circuito.


Así queda siempre el plano de Gnd.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 28, 2016)

si eso hago pero luego de guardar el proyecto y cerrarlo,,, cuando lo abro de nuevo ya no lo veo, a lo mejor esta fallando mi Proteus y tendré que reinstalarlo, no encuentro otra explicacion 

Al Edit Zone lo coloco igual a como me lo pasaste pero lo mismo se me borra


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 29, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> si eso hago pero luego de guardar el proyecto y cerrarlo,,, cuando lo abro de nuevo ya no lo veo, a lo mejor esta fallando mi Proteus y tendré que reinstalarlo, no encuentro otra explicacion
> 
> Al Edit Zone lo coloco igual a como me lo pasaste pero lo mismo se me borra



Nunca me paso...también podes alterar el orden y colocar los componentes, conectar las pistas, etc y por ultimo "marcas" la zona y se la asignas a GND. Si querés incluir los PAD de los tornillos a el plano de GND, también en las propiedades de los mismos podes seleccionar y se integran al PCB/GND. No se que mas decirte.

Ric.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 13, 2016)

Hola como andan, tengo otro problema con el Ares y es que me hace los Trueholds en las patitas de los componentes y eso podria ser un problema luego para sodarlos, como tengo que poner para que los Truehold se hagan en las pistas y no en los mismos componentes ?


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 25, 2016)

Otra duda que tengo con Ares es como hacer el plano de masa en las plaquetas doble faz  como tenemos que seleccionar las opciones para que haga el plano de masa en la parte de arriba de la placa ? ( osea donde van los componentes) 

gracias


----------



## MetalOscar (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola, Disculpen, saben por que no me mandan pistas de cobre en vez de surcos los gerbers de ARES, como en el caso de CIRCAD?


----------

